# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Private message auto quote

## Kyle123

This is way down the list of priorities and I'd rather all the other problems get fixed first.

Is there any way to turn off the automatic quote when replying to PMs (and in threads too for that matter), it's a pain that I have to delete them everytime I write a message

----------


## Pete_UK

Or, ... if you have one there, a double-click within the quote section to select it all (between the QUOTE and /QUOTE tags inclusive), then it's quite a bit faster to delete it.

----------


## arlu1201

I guess it was put in place by vbulletin to help the user know the dialogue flow.

Sometimes the user does not reply for 2-3 days and it will keep you wondering what you had sent the person initially.

I can ask the tech team if it can be made optional.  Or maybe they can provide a button.

----------


## Kyle123

thanks Arlette

What about removing the Reply with Quote button from the posts?

----------


## arlu1201

Why do you want to remove the "Reply with Quote" buttons?  I find them pretty useful.  Dont you?

----------


## Kyle123

No, not when poster only uses them instead of reply.

If I want to quote, I just wrap the text in quote tags

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah but not many users understand that they can use the quote tags option.  Hence, the functionality given by vbulletin.

If its not creating any issues for anyone i guess we can retain it, cant we?

----------


## Paul

As long as there is a separate "Reply" button, which doesn't quote previous text (which there is in posts), then the "Reply with Quote" button should remain available for those times that users need it.  (Think about threads with multiple helpers providing multiple solutions.)

----------


## arlu1201

I agree.  Its a pretty useful option and even the Multi-quote.

----------


## Mordred

I agree with Arlette and Paul with regards to keeping the "Reply with Quotes" button.  I find that very handy, especially if you want to quote a whole post instead of just a line.

----------

